# Soil Compaction?



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I have a section of my backyard (approximately 2k sq ft) that just doesn't seem to want to drain properly. This is the only area of my property that I'm having a drainage issue. Today I finally decided to do some literal digging into what's going on. What I found was that the top layer of soil is actually pretty loose (down to about the 5" mark). However, at that point, I cannot get a shovel through the dirt no matter how hard I try.

About ten years ago, the previous owners leveled off two sections of the property and added retaining walls. I have a screenshot from Google linked here. The bottom portion drains great -- no issues whatsoever. It's just the top section of the wall near the driveway that just doesn't want to drain.

There are a couple spots in the backyard that could use some leveling, but the drainage issue seems to impact areas beyond that. Am I dealing with some sort of deep soil compaction/hardpan and what would be the cure? I imagine mechanical aeration won't work because it only goes 2-4" deep.

Would heavy doses of Air8 and Humic12 eventually cause this hard layer of soil to start to break up?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like two layers of soil structure with the bottom one being more clay than the top. Will Air 8 (KOH) help? I dont know. If you could apply it only to the bottom layer, maybe. Over time (years) with organic matter, earthworms and root cycling, the layers will mix.

In my opinion you will have more luck building a french drain system. I'm not clear which one is your property in these images. A trench that has a slope toward the street or the walls. Fill the trench with gravel, landscape fabric, sand and lastly soil. I just did 3 in my backyard and so far they are working great to drain the area. I did mine with just sand and soil. @Turfguy93 shared that they use gravel and fabric in his golf course.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@g-man I actually had a chance to speak with the guys at Greene County Fert last week and they were adamant that Air8/RGS combo bi-weekly in the fall and spring (back off in the summer) would resolve this problem. But I've read your comments in the other thread with @Delmarva Keith on Air8. Could you explain the issue with KOH in layman's terms please 

My thinking on the French drain system is that I'd need to dig deep enough so I'm not right at the soil surface; therefore, if I'm digging that deep, why not just break up the hardpan layer and forget the French drain?

I'm also considering a deep tine aeration if I can find a contractor that would do that around here. And I've even considered just mechanically breaking up the localized areas with the hardpan with a backhoe. That particular area that I've pictured in the first post is coincidentally 5-feet away from where I want to put a 500-gallon drainage pit for two of my downspouts. I could use the opportunity to at least fix that one area there.

Screen shot with purple pin on where the hardpan is below. To the right of the purple pin is a rock wall, then a yard that I'll probably never use in my life, then another rock wall, then sidewalk plus street.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry, I'm don't fully have a grasp on the KOH. I've been doing some research, but not significant. I don't want to try to explain it yet since it is an incomplete picture.

Try the air-8. It might work. A 'French drain" will work. Drain towards the first wall and then towards the second and street. Your pictures show a slope. There should be no need for a 500 gallon drainage. Rent a trencher and pipe the downspout and a French drain in one day.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Is your ground water level that low?


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

slomo said:


> Is your ground water level that low?


Hey sorry I'm not sure what you mean here?


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> slomo said:
> 
> 
> > Is your ground water level that low?
> ...


As in ground water seeping up through the soil nearly reaching ground level? Guess it could fill the hole you dug as pictured.

slomo


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

slomo said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > slomo said:
> ...


Ah gotcha. I don't believe so. That hole didn't have water in it when I dug it up. The water filled in from the adjacent soil when it finally found a place to go.

I have a few different yards separated by retaining walls and none of the other yards have water issues. The backyard with the issue I'd say is 6-7' above street level.


----------

